# LF a sump, 55,



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I,m looking for a sump for my new set up, i was thinking 4 ft long, 13 inches front to bqck and up to 20 inches tall, i know a 55, i know too narrow but it would work, who has one, no baffles no problem i,ll put them in and i need a 20 tall for my top off water. I.ll be in Toronto and Hamilton on Thursday can pu then, thanks in advance.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Found a 55, a bit glass and it,ll be a sump


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Please close this thread, thank you


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Found a sump, a 50 gallon, 4 ft


----------

